

Twitter Guys: We’ll Still Be Running This Company in 5 Years - raghus
http://d7.allthingsd.com/20090526/biz-stone-and-evan-williams/

======
ErrantX
big risk, big potential returns.

Kudos to them if they can do it - & I hope they do!

~~~
maigret
I've been on Twitter for a year, and I'll stay on Twitter if doesn't get bad.

